# Madison Pontoons Info..



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

I bought a Madison a few years ago at Cabelas. In the fall/winter I took the toon up to Deer Creek and the valve on the bladder ended up breaking. It never worked right from day 1. I called Madison Co. and told them the problem. I had the old white bladder and they said they discontinued that. They sent me 2 brand new bladders with the skin's on them and everything for no charge. So practically a new boat besides the frame. Can't beat that deal. So if you have the same boat with the white bladders and they don't work right, give them a call. They had great customer service. But here is my question.

The new valve is different then the old one. I don't have a tool or device that lets me put air into it with a compressor or the hand pump. I think it's the standard valve all other pontoon's have, but my old one had an attatchment that allowed the hand pump or generator to hook up to. The new valve is different. So how do you get the toons full of air? Do they sell these the attatchments individually or what do i have to do?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Do you have the adapter that attaches to the valve of the pontoon? If not, Sportsman's has them. U can pick one up for $10 or so. If you do have it, but are looking for the nozzle that connects to the adapter, go to Lowe's or Home Depot. I realized that I was up against this problem when I got my new 'toon a few weeks ago, so I set out to figure out how to get it to work. I bought an electric pump (one that plugs into the cig lighter in the car), then removed the nozzle that it came with, (which was the kind that you would inflate your car or bike tires with) and attached a fitting that I bought at Home Depot. This fitting allowed me to connect several different air compressor accessories that I bought in a pack for $25, including the wide nozzle that will snugly connect to my pontoon valve adapter. So not only can I fill my pontoon now, but I have many of the accessories that a big air compressor would come with. It was definitely a round about way of getting it all together, but the pump is relatively small, and will stow away in the trunk easily, without taking up tons of space. If you want any more details, shoot me a PM.


----------

